# Kenmore ice maker problem



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

the 596,is an amana built for kenmore. normally,when your having an overflow,as you are,the water valve is leaking by. there is also the chance,that your water pressure, has risen higher{house water pressure regulator,failing}. hope this helps d scott


----------



## Jrocket (Feb 17, 2009)

Water pressure seems to be the same.I just watched it cycle through and push out the fresh cubes.Right after it dumps fresh water into the tray,it then drips from both front and rear underneath the maker.Too much water?I now have water dripping from the bottom side of the maker.A very small amout but it makes a big mess.


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

J,your gonna have to replace the water valve. Pull up Sears Parts Direct,You"ll be able to get your part number. Probably cheaper,at local parts house. thx d scott


----------



## Jrocket (Feb 17, 2009)

d scott said:


> J,your gonna have to replace the water valve. Pull up Sears Parts Direct,You"ll be able to get your part number. Probably cheaper,at local parts house. thx d scott


Thanks for the help.Do you think the valve is not closing all the way and leaking? Where is it located? I'll search the Sears part site.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if it's getting normal amount of water, about 7sec fill, not overfilling mold, the i/m is bad. common problem. either mineral deposits on funnel misdirecting water or mold has leak. if valve is bad, water will continue to come in when valve is de-energized.


----------



## Jrocket (Feb 17, 2009)

Jacques said:


> if it's getting normal amount of water, about 7sec fill, not overfilling mold, the i/m is bad. common problem. either mineral deposits on funnel misdirecting water or mold has leak. if valve is bad, water will continue to come in when valve is de-energized.


This was my intial thought.Can I take the machine of and inspect it? I assume I/m is ice mold?


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

Been my experience,after time and use,water valves will seep by,slowly,if mold had a hole in it,would probably leak all the way empty,not making ice at all,or hollow cubes. Water valve is located at lower left hand corner,looking from rear of machine.


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't throw a water valve at it just yet. You'll probably be waisting your money. If the valve shuts off with now dripping after the valve is probably ok. The water valve switch contacts in those modules will go bad and stay on too long and let too much water in. The solution is a new motor module.


----------

